# Ardaas: Line-by-line Contemplation



## spnadmin (Oct 24, 2009)

This is new - 

ARDAS
Punjabi Version​  
 *<> vwihgurU          jI kI Pqih]*​ *[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




[/FONT]*​ *



*​ *1,                O FORMLESS-FORM TO WAHEGURU, THE ABIDING VICTORY  *​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *MAY                DIVINE SPIRIT HELP BALLAD (VAR) OF SHRI BHAGAUTI COMPOSITION OF                TENTH KING (GURU GOBIND SINGH) *​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *TO                BEGIN WITH, INVOKE THE DIVINE SPIRIT OF WAHEGURU AND REMEMBER GURU                NANAK Dev Ji*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *(THIS                SPIRIT) WHICH THEN INSPIRED GURU ANGAD (DEV) AMAR DASS & RAM DASS                *​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *CALL                UPON, ARJAN, HARGOBIND AND REVERRED HAR RAI*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *INVOKE                THE BLESSED SRI HARKRISHAN WHOSE VISION HEALS ALL PAINS*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *CALL                UPON TEGH BAHADUR SO THAT THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN MAY COME TO EARTH                (NINE TREASURES OF LIFE) MAY WAHEGURU AND THE GURUS ASSIST US EVERY                WHERE *​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ *TENTH                KING REVERRED GURU GOBIND SINGH **MAY                HE HELP US EVERY WHERE*​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] <<          PreviousNext          >>[/FONT]​


----------

